# My basement shop



## stefang (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, i want show you my small shop (and the machines there), where i spend way to much time ;D






cheap chinese drill press, small grinder, storage for small components and stock materials, radio, and workbench





more workbench, vise, cheap bandsaw, which i use to cut aluminium stock, under the workbench sits my chinese 4x6 bandsaw, which i got from ebay in a real bad shape, repainted it and redid the electric wiring.





my little 7x12 lathe and a homebuilt small horizontal milling machine





newest addition to my shop, an Aciera F3 milling machine, there is much work left to do..., the shelfes in the back house hand tools, small material like screws, nuts, power tools, and more raw stock.

You see, not to much space there (4x5metres), but i like it 

Stefan


----------



## jgarrett (Mar 21, 2008)

Stefan, Nice little setup you have there...how do you manage to keep thing so neat????
Julian G.


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats a neat milling machine, different to what i'm using to seeing in north america. it looks liek the spindle moves in and out on dovetails? Is there an overarm for it as well that fits in the top spindle? You've built a nice little shop, keep at it, lots of floor and wall space to fill up yet ;D


----------



## PolskiFran (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice basement set-up. I do like your mill. I could have used one like this for several of the oddball jobs I have done in the past.

Welcome to the board,
Frank


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow. That is pretty clean for a basement shop. Search for the pictures of mine! :big:

Looks nice and cozy! Good job.


Eric


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 21, 2008)

that shop is a doll, lots of color and then some.

very cool.


----------



## stefang (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you, guys 



> how do you manage to keep thing so neat?



i clean up every few weeks, when i cant move anymore, because theres so much stuff on the workbench



> Thats a neat milling machine, different to what i'm using to seeing in north america. it looks liek the spindle moves in and out on dovetails? Is there an overarm for it as well that fits in the top spindle?



yes, the spindle housing moves in and out, its a very common type of machine here in europe, many manufacturers built machines like this (deckel, aciera, schaublin, maho, thiel, sixis, ...)
i think, they are not as sturdy as a normal horizontal mill, but more versatile.
And yes, there can a overarm be fitted to the head, or a vertical spindle head (which i dont own , or even a punching head.



> Wow. That is pretty clean for a basement shop. Search for the pictures of mine!



Thank you 
You should have seen the pictures of that room, 5 years or so ago, there wasnt even a concrete floor, just the plain ground...
I like the benches you built for your machines, seems like a good use of the availible space.

Stefan


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful ,high quality mill..The red paint detracts from the appearance just a bit..Why is the mill on riser blocks ? It was too short for you or you did it that way to enable easy access for a forklift or pallet jack? ..I set several of my machines up on riser/platform of one kind or another , this the only time I seen anybody else do it.


----------



## gilessim (Mar 22, 2008)

Great looking shop there!, a friend of mine has a similar mill to yours, that has the vertical head attachment, I don't remember the make but it's a bit smaller than yours, he said I was welcome to take it away! as he has 3 other big mills and he doesn't use it but I have to drive from Italy with a van to get it!, one of these days......

Giles


----------



## stefang (Mar 23, 2008)

> Beautiful ,high quality mill..The red paint detracts from the appearance just a bit.



Yeah, but its not the original paint. Some day in the future i will repaint it...without the red on the table 



> Why is the mill on riser blocks ? It was too short for you or you did it that way to enable easy access for a forklift or pallet jack?



There purpose is to get access with a pallet jack, but they will be displaced by real machine feet soon.



> I don't remember the make but it's a bit smaller than yours, he said I was welcome to take it away!



Go for it ;D

Stefan


----------



## Bernd (Mar 24, 2008)

Stefang,

Schone werkstatt, Sehr sauber. 

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## stefang (Mar 24, 2008)

Vielen Dank 

Stefan


----------



## stefang (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally, i moved the milling machine to its final location and added some feets to it 






Stefan


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 30, 2008)

You're quite the horizontal milling afficionado, Stefan!

I look forward to seeing pictures as you're building projects. I want to learn more about horizontal mills.

Best,

BW


----------



## S_J_H (May 2, 2008)

Stefan,
Do you have any more pics or information on your small homebuilt Horizontal mill?
It looks very interesting!

Steve


----------



## malcolmt (May 2, 2008)

That looks great Stefan  :bow:

As with S_J_H i would really like more detail on your home built mill

All the best

Malcolm


----------



## stefang (May 3, 2008)

Thank you, guys 

Yes, Bob, soon i will show some work, that has been done on my big milling machine 

And here another picture of my homebuilt mini mill:



The machine consists of a welded frame (hot roled steel flat and square tubing), two Bosch Rexroth linear guides and a cheep chinese x-y table, the spindle is powered by a 3phase motor powered by a Siemens VFD.

Some more pictures:


The vertical column, welded hot roled steel with the linear guides attached


The spindle assembly, the big aluminum chunk is the spindlehousing, in front are the two bearings and the spindle itself


Put together..

(All the lathework has been done on my 7x12" lathe  )


The Motor and the VFD

Stefan


----------



## cfellows (May 3, 2008)

I have an X-Y table just like that. I think I see another project coming my way!

Chuck


----------



## stefang (Nov 1, 2008)

Back after a long time...

I finaly got my mill painted:






Also, i have changed the 90° gear drive to a simple 2 stage belt drive directly to the milling machines spindle. The mill now realy is very silent...like a whisper ;D

Stefan


----------



## stefang (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,

today my new Lathe, a 10x22 arived here:





Took it completely apart to get it to the basement, cleaned everything and put it back together (not finished...)

Much stronger and sturdier than my old minilathe (the mini was not a bad machine...but small  )



greetings, 
Stefan, a happy guy


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 5, 2008)

Good to hear things are progressing stefang ;D ........... thanks for keeping us updated.

CC


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice paint job, not sure about the colour of the handles....is it lime green, yellow or just in the photo? One things for sure, you can't miss them. I just wish my machines looked so nice. Good job. Mike


----------



## Paula (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Stefan,

That is a very interesting mill, to say the least. You did a wonderful job with the painting!

And... congratulations on the new lathe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Paula


----------

